
Five Ways to Look at Apple’s Surprise Bad News - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/five-ways-to-look-at-apples-surprise-bad-news/579334/
======
uberman
Alternatively. one might speculate that price increases must ultimately result
in weaker demand. Perhaps the market is telling Apple that the sweet spot for
a phone is well below $1300.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Alternatively. one might speculate that price increases must ultimately
> result in weaker demand.

With some notable exceptions, price increase with the same demand will produce
lower market-clearing quantities (and, generally, eventually reach a point of
declining total sales price), but I don't see any reason to expect higher
prices to actually produce weaker demand

